# Make Playlist Suggestions for My 9 Year Old Daughter



## PoliticalChic (Dec 18, 2008)

We decided to give our daughter an MP3 player loaded with some age appropriate songs for her birthday.

I hope this doesn't cost me a fortune.

Any good songs out there?  She loves all varieties except rap.  And of course no Madonna songs.  She's been banned in my house.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, you should start out with any track off of Cannibal Corpse's paramount second album, "Tomb of the Mutilated" including, but not limited to, "Entrails Ripped from a Virgin's ****", "I Cum Blood" or the Ace Ventura Pet Detective track "Hammer Smashed Face". 

Then, you might wanna add some religious music from the guys of Slayer.  I suggest anything off of the "Reign In Blood", "South of Heaven" or "Seasons in the Abyss" albums.  Don't forget something from their latest offering: Christ Illusion.  Indeed, the title track is good clean fun.

I'd toss in some oldies next.  Maybe a few tracks off of any album during the 1980s from the following bands:  Anthrax (persistance of time), Metallica (up to Justice), Megadeth (So far, so good, so what), Maiden, Motley Crue (Shout at the Devil) and the like.  Don't forget the occasional one hit wonders and variational genres including Tool, Helmet, Biohazard, Pantera, Sepultura, White Zombie etc.

Lastly, make sure the kid understands where this music came from.  While it's been disputed by some laymen the fact remains that if there were no Black Sabbath there would be no righteous metal music.  My choice would be, of course, my favorite Sabbath tune:


[youtube]HWxYTDa6lgs[/youtube]


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 18, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Well, you should start out with any track off of Cannibal Corpse's paramount second album, "Tomb of the Mutilated" including, but not limited to, "Entrails Ripped from a Virgin's ****", "I Cum Blood" or the Ace Ventura Pet Detective track "Hammer Smashed Face".
> 
> Then, you might wanna add some religious music from the guys of Slayer.  I suggest anything off of the "Reign In Blood", "South of Heaven" or "Seasons in the Abyss" albums.  Don't forget something from their latest offering: Christ Illusion.  Indeed, the title track is good clean fun.
> 
> ...



You're not coming within 10 feet of my daughter!  LOL! BTW, some of that heavy metal stuff has been used to torture people.  Ha ha.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 18, 2008)

Hannah Montana / Miley Cyrus
Jonas Brothers
Demi Levato
Ashley Tisdale

You know, the Disney crowd


----------



## Shogun (Dec 18, 2008)

yea, people who don't know what good music is!  ha!


have you thought of starting her out with pre-drug addled Beatles?  Pre-muslim Cat Stephens?  Jackson 5.  almost any jazz.  Early beach boys.  Early Elvis.  what, specifically, are you looking for?


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 18, 2008)

Shogun said:


> yea, people who don't know what good music is!  ha!
> 
> 
> have you thought of starting her out with pre-drug addled Beatles?  Pre-muslim Cat Stephens?  Jackson 5.  almost any jazz.  Early beach boys.  Early Elvis.  what, specifically, are you looking for?



Well, with a daughter recently coming out of that same age range, I've got some ideas. 

I'd prefer the ones you mention, of course.  I'd toss in some Buddy Holly as well.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 18, 2008)

Steerpike said:


> Hannah Montana / Miley Cyrus
> Jonas Brothers
> Demi Levato
> Ashley Tisdale
> ...



Thank you.  Somebody who understands the term "age appropriate."


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 18, 2008)

Shogun said:


> yea, people who don't know what good music is!  ha!
> 
> 
> have you thought of starting her out with pre-drug addled Beatles?  Pre-muslim Cat Stephens?  Jackson 5.  almost any jazz.  Early beach boys.  Early Elvis.  what, specifically, are you looking for?



Those are more like it.  We like disco music like ABBA, great saxophone music, opera, classical, and even some really old kids songs that she could sing to like ... "Hello Mother, Hello Father..."  I forget the name.  She even likes Josh Groban!  I had him on the other day and she stopped playing with her brother to listen to it.


----------



## catzmeow (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is some stuff my kids like (daughter is 15, son is 10).  We've seen the first 4 acts live together:

Relient K - Sadie Hawkins Dance, anything else (they're Christian and their music is pretty wholesome)

MxPx - anything, they are semi-Christian punk rockers.  I'd recommend You Make Me, Me and More Everything.

Mae - also Christian, but still cool - MySpace.com - MAE - Virginia Beach, Virginia - www.myspace.com/mae
Songs:  Summertime, Embers and Envelopes, Just Let Go

Anges & Airwaves - The Adventure

Dashboard Confessional - Stolen

Finger Eleven - One Thing

Flaming Lips - Fight Test

The Fray - Look After You, How to Save a Life

Green Day - Holiday, Wake Me Up When September Ends

Ingrid Michaelson - The Way I Am

Ben Folds Five - Lullabye
Lit - Lullabye

Rise Against - Swing Life Away

All American Rejects - Swing, Swing; My Paper Heart; Your Star; Time Stands Still

Barenaked Ladies - Light Up My Room, One Week

COldplay - Strawberry Swing, Viva La Vida, Clocks, Yellow

jason Mraz - I'm Yours

Landon Pigg - Love in a Coffee Shop

Modest Mouse - Little Motel, Float On

Muse - Supermassive Black Hole (on the soundtrack for Twilight, if she's old enough to like that)

My Chemical Romance - The Black Parade

Natasha Beddingfield - Unwritten

New Radicals - You Get What You Give

Corinne Bailey Rae - Put Your Records On

Quietdrive - Time After Time

Rogue Wave - Lake Michigan, Debaser

Scissor Sisters - Take Your Mama

Snow Patrol - Chasing Cars, Chocolate, Signal Fire

Hum - Stars

Stone Roses - Waterfall

Weezer - Only in Dreams, Pork and Beans, Island in the Sun

Also, throw on some 70s and 80s stuff:  

The Cure - Just Like Heaven, Friday I'm in Love, Pictures of You
Modern English - I Melt With You
Earth Wind & Fire - September, Boogie WOnderland, Sing a Song
Echo & the Bunnymen - Lips like Sugar
The English Beat - Save it for Later
The Clash - Should I stay or Should I go
Alphaville - Forever Young


My best advice - plan on listening to a lot of new music in the next 8-10 years.  

p.s.  The songs above contain NO profanity, and are basically wholesome in message, but are also contemporary enough to make her rather cutting edge with her peers.


----------



## catzmeow (Dec 18, 2008)

Also, if you don't have a lot of music on your computer (I think we have about 8,000 songs on a removable hard drive), you might want to download utorrent and download a lot of it.  That way you can just snag one song from an album, versus buying the entire thing.  I also recommend Itunes online if you have ethical issues with stealing music, just buy a single song by a particular artist.

You just have to watch for viruses.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 18, 2008)

catzmeow said:


> Also, if you don't have a lot of music on your computer (I think we have about 8,000 songs on a removable hard drive), you might want to download utorrent and download a lot of it.  That way you can just snag one song from an album, versus buying the entire thing.  I also recommend Itunes online if you have ethical issues with stealing music, just buy a single song by a particular artist.
> 
> You just have to watch for viruses.



Thank you Catz for taking the time to make such an extensive list.  I will look into those.  

I have some CD's so I can rip them onto the player.  

Thanks for all your tips.  I'm fairly new at this so I'll take all the advice I can get.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 18, 2008)

how's about tom waits and rickey lee jones....just preview the songs....toss in some allison krause and union station....then some blues...cant go wrong with the blues


----------



## Gem (Dec 18, 2008)

This is a great opportunity to introduce her to a large variety of music...and to get her into the habit of listening to music other than what is put out by the Disney crowd...catz had some truly great recommendations.

When I was about 10, my older brother bought Paul Simon's "Graceland" album...I remember loving pretty much every song on the album....Diamonds on the Soles of Her Shoes and You Can Call Me Al are good places to start.


----------



## catzmeow (Dec 19, 2008)

Gem said:


> When I was about 10, my older brother bought Paul Simon's "Graceland" album...I remember loving pretty much every song on the album....Diamonds on the Soles of Her Shoes and You Can Call Me Al are good places to start.



My kids love those songs, also.


----------



## catzmeow (Dec 19, 2008)

One thing you can do that will help her a lot is build playlists in i-tunes.  IF she is the only one in the family to have an I-pod, then any playlist in your library will be captured on her ipod.  If you have more than one ipod, it's an idea to have separate libraries for each.  Otherwise, you will all be mucking with each other's ipods all the time.


----------



## catzmeow (Dec 19, 2008)

Also, make sure you put some ABBA on there.


----------



## XVZ (Dec 20, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> Those are more like it.  We like disco music like ABBA, great saxophone music, opera, classical, and even some really old kids songs that she could sing to like ... "Hello Mother, Hello Father..."  I forget the name.  She even likes Josh Groban!  I had him on the other day and she stopped playing with her brother to listen to it.


I suggest music by the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, particular their orchestra arrangements of REM, Pink Floyd, Oasis, Queen, U2, and ABBA. They also have a series of classical music (including The Phantom Of The Opera, William Tell Overture, Canon, Ode To Joy) remixed as 'classical disco' in albums titled "Hooked on Classics".

Some YouTube samples:

*Bohemian Rhapsody* - Queen

[youtube]DAt9ku7-nkY[/youtube]

*Shiny Happy People* - REM

[youtube]WgOOhM_EzQU[/youtube]

*Another Brick in the Wall* - Pink Floyd

[youtube]mawakI9JC_g[/youtube]​


----------



## Agnapostate (Dec 21, 2008)

I first started listening to Tupac, N.W.A., and the rest when I was around that age. I didn't shoot up any liquor stores. Pretty much the only times I've ever been in violent altercations with people, I've fought in self-defense.

I don't know why the common assumption that listening to "bad" music will make anyone around that age sociopathic or violent either. I've never seen any proof of a causative link between the two.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Dec 21, 2008)

I remember when I was very young my mother started brainwashing my music taste. Am I ever grateful she did. Never ONCE did I even think of buying any of that late 90s teen pop shit all the other kids liked. These are some of the albums I remember most fondly (and the song I think really hooked me):

Yes - Fragile (Long Distance Runaround)
Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath (Black Sabbath)
Cat Stevens - Catch the Bull at Four (Sitting)
The Beatles - Magical Mystery Tour (Strawberry Fields Forever)
The Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds)
The Kinks - Lola Vs. Powerman & The Money-Go-Round (Strangers)
Queen - A Night at the Opera (Death On Two Legs)
Queen - A Day at the Races (The Millionaire Waltz)
Soundtrack - Jesus Christ Superstar (Heaven on their Minds)
Soundtrack - Tommy (Pinball Wizard... Yeah, I know, I like the soundtrack better than the album. Crucify me.)

So yeah, I recommend any of these for children of all ages. And you should go ahead and start her on some good classical and jazz early. Why wait till you're old and decrepit to enjoy real art?


----------



## Agnapostate (Dec 21, 2008)

I'll add to what I said before by saying that "naughty words" are really pathetic trivialities compared to the lessons that can be learned from listening to socially conscious music that happens to contain profanity and harsh lyrics, often to add effect to the sharpness of their message. (Ice Cube, Eminem, System of a Down, Rage Against the Machine.)


----------



## eots (Dec 21, 2008)

Agnapostate said:


> I first started listening to Tupac, N.W.A., and the rest when I was around that age. I didn't shoot up any liquor stores. Pretty much the only times I've ever been in violent altercations with people, I've fought in self-defense.
> 
> I don't know why the common assumption that listening to "bad" music will make anyone around that age sociopathic or violent either. I've never seen any proof of a causative link between the two.



ya,,...great music for a 9 yr old girl.....you may not of shot up any liquor stores....-but that doesn't mean you have not got a lot of twisted thoughts in that head of yours...


----------



## Agnapostate (Dec 21, 2008)

eots said:


> ya,,...great music for a 9 yr old girl.....you may not of shot up any liquor stores....-but that doesn't mean you have not got a lot of twisted thoughts in that head of yours...


----------



## eots (Dec 21, 2008)

Agnapostate said:


>



clearly...


----------



## Angel Heart (Dec 21, 2008)

Steerpike said:


> Hannah Montana / Miley Cyrus
> Jonas Brothers
> Demi Levato
> Ashley Tisdale
> ...



Ditto that. All the 9 yr old girls I know (3 I drive regularly to and from school) are major into Hannah, High School Musical and the Jonas Brothers. My 6 year old is into Hannah big time.


----------



## Angel Heart (Dec 21, 2008)

Shogun said:


> yea, people who don't know what good music is!  ha!
> 
> 
> have you thought of starting her out with pre-drug addled Beatles?  Pre-muslim Cat Stephens?  Jackson 5.  almost any jazz.  Early beach boys.  Early Elvis.  what, specifically, are you looking for?



9 yr old and good music don't generally go together. It's about what's pop. Pop right now is Disney's music.


----------



## Agnapostate (Dec 21, 2008)

I hate that shit. If I ever meet Nick Jonas, I'm going to light him on fire.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 21, 2008)

Agnapostate said:


> I'll add to what I said before by saying that "naughty words" are really pathetic trivialities compared to the lessons that can be learned from listening to socially conscious music that happens to contain profanity and harsh lyrics, often to add effect to the sharpness of their message. (Ice Cube, Eminem, System of a Down, Rage Against the Machine.)



I have never seen profanity to "sharpen" a message.  Either the message is good or not.  The foul language doesn't help in either case.  

I've listened to some of the music you suggest.  I wouldn't consider it music and at 9 years old, my daughter already knows what good music is.

I'm not saying I wouldn't listen to a good comedian who uses curse words.  I've watched Chris Rock, a talented comedian, and while uses the "f" word it doesn't seem to take away from his comic genius.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 21, 2008)

XVZ said:


> I suggest music by the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, particular their orchestra arrangements of REM, Pink Floyd, Oasis, Queen, U2, and ABBA. They also have a series of classical music (including The Phantom Of The Opera, William Tell Overture, Canon, Ode To Joy) remixed as 'classical disco' in albums titled "Hooked on Classics".
> 
> Some YouTube samples:
> 
> ...



Great suggestions although don't you have to be stone to be listening to Pink Floyd.  Just kidding.  I had their album as a teenager.

Bohemian Rhapsody is awesome.  I had her view Queen's video on YouTube. 

I guess I'll be shelling out some dough for this.  I don't mind; exposing her to great music is part of her education.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 21, 2008)

Agnapostate said:


> I first started listening to Tupac, N.W.A., and the rest when I was around that age. I didn't shoot up any liquor stores. Pretty much the only times I've ever been in violent altercations with people, I've fought in self-defense.
> 
> I don't know why the common assumption that listening to "bad" music will make anyone around that age sociopathic or violent either. I've never seen any proof of a causative link between the two.



The more I listen to you, the more I don't understand you.  

Socially conscious messages can come from better sources.


----------



## Agnapostate (Dec 21, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> I have never seen profanity to "sharpen" a message.  Either the message is good or not.  The foul language doesn't help in either case.
> 
> I've listened to some of the music you suggest.  I wouldn't consider it music and at 9 years old, my daughter already knows what good music is.
> 
> I'm not saying I wouldn't listen to a good comedian who uses curse words.  I've watched Chris Rock, a talented comedian, and while uses the "f" word it doesn't seem to take away from his comic genius.



There's nothing inherently wrong with "curse words" except that they've been described as such. The taboo against them originated from the superstitious belief that such words literally had the power to "curse" people, which is known to be untrue today, and from upper class discrimination against terms regarded as being used by "lower classes" or "foreigners." "Cunnilingus," for instance, is derived from the same root word as the word "****," (or if not that, the root words of each are likely derived from the same root word), and is a garbled translation with some relation to "tonguing ****," yet is still considered a "respectable" term to describe the act of giving oral sex to a female, while the word "****" is considered "vulgar." Why is this? (catz will agree with me if you ask her, by the way.)

The words "fuck" and "****," while considered outrageously offensive today, really have no greater meaning than their respective definitions of referring to sexual intercourse and a portion of the female anatomy, and have simply been expanded as general "curse words" in modern usage.

Because of the expansion of these terms, they are often used to express anger or hostility, and can be used for artistic effect in that vein. For instance, the rapper Eminem expresses his discontent towards censorship of his music and the establishment of parental advisory stickers in his satirical song _White America_. 



			
				Eminem said:
			
		

> So to the parents of America, I am the derringer aimed at little Erica, to attack her Character, the ringleader of this circus of worthless pawns, sent to lead the march right up to The steps of congress, and piss on the lawns of the White House, to burn the casket and replace It with a parental advisory sticker, to spit liquor in the faces of in this democracy of Hypocrisy, fuck you Ms. Cheney, fuck you Tipper Gore, fuck you with the freest of speech this Divided states of embarrassment will allow me to have, fuck you.



So there you go.



PoliticalChic said:


> The more I listen to you, the more I don't understand you.
> 
> Socially conscious messages can come from better sources.



It can. But do you consider classical music offensive? What socially conscious messages can come from instrumental music? I might go so far as to say that classical music is socially detrimental on the grounds that it necessitates vast expenses on costly instruments and performances that could more effectively serve to alleviate poverty, hunger, homelessness, and other negative conditions that continue to afflict society. 

I don't regard the only purpose of music as being the expression of "socially conscious" values. That being said, music that contains profanity, whether socially conscious or not, can easily be enjoyed by many, and I am unsure why so many would be intent on denying their children such enjoyment without proof of a causative link between profane or violent music and anti-social behavior.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 21, 2008)

Agnapostate said:


> There's nothing inherently wrong with "curse words" except that they've been described as such. The taboo against them originated from the superstitious belief that such words literally had the power to "curse" people, which is known to be untrue today, and from upper class discrimination against terms regarded as being used by "lower classes" or "foreigners." "Cunnilingus," for instance, is derived from the same root word as the word "****," (or if not that, the root words of each are likely derived from the same root word), and is a garbled translation with some relation to "tonguing ****," yet is still considered a "respectable" term to describe the act of giving oral sex to a female, while the word "****" is considered "vulgar." Why is this? (catz will agree with me if you ask her, by the way.)
> 
> The words "fuck" and "****," while considered outrageously offensive today, really have no greater meaning than their respective definitions of referring to sexual intercourse and a portion of the female anatomy, and have simply been expanded as general "curse words" in modern usage.
> 
> ...



Social mores and the norm of where I live say that cursing is the language of inarticulate people.  It demeans the person who uses it as well as those around him.  Consider this:  Does it make you feel good when someone curses at you?  (I'm not talking about in the bedroom, because the rules there are different in my house.)

Yes, I agree that musical instruments can be costly, but so are ipods, big screen TV's, and computers and there doesn't seem to be any dearth of those in poor neighborhoods.  People make sacricifices all the time so that their children can have music lessons.  To this day, I'm appreciative of the piano and violin lessons I received as child.  I pass this tradition on to my own children.  Classical music would not have survived the centuries if people didn't think they were worth listening to.

You make my argument that music doesn't need to have a socially conscious message to make it good.  

I believe you are just being devil's advocate here.


----------



## Agnapostate (Dec 21, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> Social mores and the norm of where I live say that cursing is the language of inarticulate people.  It demeans the person who uses it as well as those around him.  Consider this:  Does it make you feel good when someone curses at you?  (I'm not talking about in the bedroom, because the rules there are different in my house.)
> 
> Yes, I agree that musical instruments can be costly, but so are ipods, big screen TV's, and computers and there doesn't seem to be any dearth of those in poor neighborhoods.  People make sacricifices all the time so that their children can have music lessons.  To this day, I'm appreciative of the piano and violin lessons I received as child.  I pass this tradition on to my own children.  Classical music would not have survived the centuries if people didn't think they were worth listening to.
> 
> ...



That may be the "belief" of "social mores," but that would merely be a specific and arbitrary rule of "etiquette," as relative as the practice of eating or not eating with one's hands, either of which will appall some and be considered normal by others. There's certainly no _rational_ purpose for objection to profanity, and rational people should have no objections to its usage. I don't know what these "bedroom rules" are, but uh...moving on. 

And perhaps iPods, big screen TV's, and computers ought to be considered commodities of the same nature as musical instruments, (particularly iPods, while TV's and computers have far more practical purposes in many instances), and should not be prized before the fundamental necessities and utilities of others. I would encourage you to read _Famine, Affluence, and Morality_.

And going back to rap music, if your daughter liked it and wanted to listen to it, what would your objection to that be?

I'm usually the devil's advocate.


----------



## eots (Dec 21, 2008)

this is what analpostrate would slap in the cd player to rasie your daughters conscience
if she consented to a date with him...


nwa
get it all baby .. 
get it all baby .. 
get it all baby .. 
"what you want me to do with it?" 
don't matter just don't bite it 
she swallowed it .. 
suck this dick for daddy 
she swallowed it .. 
usin' that lips 
she swallowed it .. 
it's the world's biggest dick 
"what do you want me to do with it?" 
don't matter just don't bite it 

Slow is the tempo 
Now talkin' but an info 
So peep it up here goes the info 
This is the bitches and the ho's crew 
She get it as much we make bets on who's the ho's we'd love to go through 
And for the shit that she does give her a drum role 
Because the dumb bitch licks out the asshole 
And a list of videotaper 
And if you got a gang of niggaz, the bitch would let you rape her 
She likes suckin' on dicks, and lickin' up nutz 
And they even take de broomstick at the butt 
Just to say that she did it with a rapper 
But the pussy was more fishy than red snapper 
"But how many licks would it take" She ax's 
"To make MC Ren start gooshin' up vanilla shake" 
She took her tongue out her mouth, put it on top 
Like a cherry, started movin' it like a snake and it was very Irresistable 
I could'nt pay the bitch to quit 
'cause the ho' was doin' some ole' crazy shit 
That made me start havin' a fit' 
'cause the bitch sucks de hellified dick .. [suck this dick] 

"It's the world's biggest dick" 
Don't matter just don't bite it 
"It's the world's biggest dick" 
Don't matter just don't bite it 
"What do you want me to do with it?" 
Don't matter just don't bite it 
She swallowed it .. Get it all baby! 

Now one night night I was at a drive-in 
And a car full of niggaz straight drove in 
I thought they wuz commin' to start trouble but no 
Five niggaz in the back it was de neighborhood ho' 
Now what do you expect they're gonna dogg her like a doggy 
Thirty minutes later and the windowz are all foggy 
And I'm off in my car havin' a fit' 'cause de bitch that I'm with 
Sayz no fuckin' on the 1st date shit 
Now I'm like - Damn! I wish I was in the bucket 
To be with 6 niggaz with the ho' and I can fuck it 
So I told de ho' I was with that I'm goin' to de snack bar - 
And got de fuck out de car. 
Went to the bucket and I looked through the window 
It was some niggaz that I knew they let me in yo 
And my turn was like next 
I could'nt see a face, all I saw was de pussy and the chest 
I wanted to see the face, I felt the order 
Peep over the seat - OH SHIT! it's the preacher's doughter! 
And she's only 14 and a ho' 
But the bitch sucks dick like a specialized pro 
She looked at me, I was surprised 
But was it passin' up the chance of my dick gettin' backtide 
I told the bitch to do it quick : 
"You little ho' hurry up and suck my dick!" 

"It's the world's biggest dick" 
Don't matter just don't bite it 
"It's the world's biggest dick" 
Don't matter just don't bite it 
"What do you want me to do with it?" 
Don't matter just don't bite it 
She swallowed it .. Get it all baby! 

Now I'm a break it down with a fact - 
Since the last "Just don't bite it" girls don't know how to act 
Sayin' that they never would suck a dick 
But when they've tried it they could'nt quit 
'cause not even bustin' the bitches today they love the shit 
And those are the main one's that say they don't do it 
But MC Ren knowz the bitches are used to it 
So fellows, next time they try to tell a lie 
That they never suck a dick punch the bitch in the eye 
And then the ho' will fall to the ground 
Then you'll open up her mouth - 
Put your dick in and move the shit around 
And she'll catch on and start doin' it on de raw 
Actin' like she's tryin' to suck a meet off a chicken bone 
And then she won't let go 
Because bitches suck nutt out of a dick just like dreino 
Get the last drop, unclog in de back 
Then the stupid bitch is at that with the same shit de next night 
Because she just can't quit 
'cause she's addicted, addicted, addicted, addicted 
she's addicted, addicted, she's addicted to suck a good dick 

"It's the world's biggest dick" 
Don't matter just don't bite it 
"It's the world's biggest dick" 
Don't matter just don't bite it 
"What do you want me to do with it?" 
Don't matter just don't bite it 
She swallowed it .. Get it all baby! 

"It's the world's biggest dick" 
Don't matter just don't bite it 
"It's the world's biggest dick" 
Don't matter just don't bite it 
"What do you want me to do with it?" 
Don't matter just don't bite it 
She swallowed it .. Get it all baby! 
NWA - SHE SWALLOWED IT LYRICS


----------



## chloe (Dec 21, 2008)

Scotty Vanity- I like your hair

[youtube]qBDnHZNbjCg[/youtube]


----------



## alan1 (Dec 21, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> We decided to give our daughter an MP3 player loaded with some age appropriate songs for her birthday.
> 
> I hope this doesn't cost me a fortune.
> 
> Any good songs out there?  She loves all varieties except rap.  And of course no Madonna songs.  She's been banned in my house.



Vivaldi - Le Quattro Stagioni
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique

Don't forget to throw in some Bach, Brahms and Beethoven.


----------



## Agnapostate (Dec 21, 2008)

eots said:


> this is what analpostrate would slap in the cd player to rasie your daughters conscience
> if she consented to a date with him...
> 
> 
> ...



What a horrible lie...no one uses CD players anymore.


----------



## Angel Heart (Dec 22, 2008)

Agnapostate said:


> I hate that shit. If I ever meet Nick Jonas, I'm going to light him on fire.



And this thread isn't about what Agnapostate wants but what a 9 year old girl would want. Most would want the Disney line up as the bulk of it.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 22, 2008)

CREEPY!




anyway, i still say you save the kid from embarrassing childhood music memories and add some pre-islam cat stephens and pre-lsd beatles.  

[youtube]kGNxKnLmOH4&[/youtube]

[youtube]lfsvE4j4ExA[/youtube]


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 22, 2008)

chloe said:


> Scotty Vanity- I like your hair



My daughter has that one on her iPod.


----------



## Agnapostate (Dec 22, 2008)

The Beatles were unfulfilled without LSD, as are we all.


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 22, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> We decided to give our daughter an MP3 player loaded with some age appropriate songs for her birthday.
> 
> I hope this doesn't cost me a fortune.
> 
> Any good songs out there?  She loves all varieties except rap.  And of course no Madonna songs.  She's been banned in my house.



You might want to try some Kylie Minugue.  Sexy videos, but nothing wrong with the lyrics and she's a wholesome kinda girl.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ebyf4RwLmuw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ebyf4RwLmuw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Shogun (Dec 22, 2008)

Agnapostate said:


> The Beatles were unfulfilled without LSD, as are we all.



hey, child predator.. do you think this is the thread that anyone wants your input in?


Your suggestion of Barry White and Marvin Gaye really isn't necessary.


----------



## Agnapostate (Dec 22, 2008)

Shogun said:


> hey, child predator.. do you think this is the thread that anyone wants your input in?
> 
> 
> Your suggestion of Barry White and Marvin Gaye really isn't necessary.



Hey Shitgun; don't head down to Australia or Diuretic's general area unless you want a theme of your own played. 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qlxeTsoD8TA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qlxeTsoD8TA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Shogun (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey dude, I realize that Kip and the boys kinda sucked but do you really feel it necessary to change their lyrics on the fly?


"She's ONLY THIRTEEEENN"

[youtube]XZHVkJ1wVFM[/youtube]


----------



## AllieBaba (Dec 22, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Well, you should start out with any track off of Cannibal Corpse's paramount second album, "Tomb of the Mutilated" including, but not limited to, "Entrails Ripped from a Virgin's ****", "I Cum Blood" or the Ace Ventura Pet Detective track "Hammer Smashed Face".
> 
> Then, you might wanna add some religious music from the guys of Slayer.  I suggest anything off of the "Reign In Blood", "South of Heaven" or "Seasons in the Abyss" albums.  Don't forget something from their latest offering: Christ Illusion.  Indeed, the title track is good clean fun.
> 
> ...



Slayer is still around?
Who knew!


----------



## Agnapostate (Dec 22, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Hey dude, I realize that Kip and the boys kinda sucked but do you really feel it necessary to change their lyrics on the fly?
> 
> 
> "She's ONLY THIRTEEEENN"
> ...



Is that right, Shitgun? I guess now we know why you like the Wiggles. _"Hey kids! Now you know how to make a fruit salad! Who wants to learn how to toss one?"_ Sick! 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gB4MNu6W9sg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gB4MNu6W9sg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Shogun (Dec 22, 2008)

oh snap!


Their last album, Christ Illusion, was KILLER!


----------



## Shogun (Dec 22, 2008)

Agnapostate said:


> Is that right, Shitgun? I guess now we know why you like the Wiggles. _"Hey kids! Now you know how to make a fruit salad! Who wants to learn how to toss one?"_ Sick!
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gB4MNu6W9sg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gB4MNu6W9sg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



dude.. for real.. do you realize how fucking disturbing it is that YOU bring up child programming?  Hey, Micheal Jackson...  take your shiny no no naughty touchy glove down the road.


----------



## Agnapostate (Dec 22, 2008)

Shogun said:


> dude.. for real.. do you realize how fucking disturbing it is that YOU bring up child programming?  Hey, Micheal Jackson...  take your shiny no no naughty touchy glove down the road.



Shitgun, I'm looking right at the Aussie lover who brought up the "topic."

Really, we don't want to know what other tabs you have open on your monitor.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 22, 2008)

Agnapostate said:


> Shitgun, I'm looking right at the Aussie lover who brought up the "topic."
> 
> Really, we don't want to know what other tabs you have open on your monitor.





I'm sure you ARE flipping through the pages of a Child Porn Little magazine and looking at your "lover", dude.  Is this really info you want to share with the rest of us?  Anguille may fall over herself to rationalize your bullshit but clearly you have not made the same kind of impression on the rest of us.


Now stay out of threads that have to do with kids, dude.  You've already walked down our neighborhood and let us all know that a sexual predator will be posting here in accordance with your probation.  Just stay off the playgrounds.


----------



## NOBama (Dec 22, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Now stay out of threads that have to do with kids, dude. You've already walked down our neighborhood and let us all know that a sexual predator will be posting here in accordance with your probation. Just stay off the playgrounds.


----------



## Agnapostate (Dec 22, 2008)

Shogun said:


> I'm sure you ARE flipping through the pages of a Child Porn Little magazine and looking at your "lover", dude.  Is this really info you want to share with the rest of us?  Anguille may fall over herself to rationalize your bullshit but clearly you have not made the same kind of impression on the rest of us.
> 
> Now stay out of threads that have to do with kids, dude.  You've already walked down our neighborhood and let us all know that a sexual predator will be posting here in accordance with your probation.  Just stay off the playgrounds.



Hmmm...



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> In psychology, psychological projection (or projection bias) is a defense mechanism in which one attributes ones own unacceptable or unwanted thoughts and/or emotions to others. According to (Wade, Tavris, 2000) projection occurs when a person's own unacceptable or threatening feelings are repressed and then attributed to someone else.



Let's have a look at the evidence, Shitgun. I advocate that youth have the right to vote, earn wages and own property, bear arms, etc. Now admittedly, granting them political and economic power, as well as the right to bear arms *DOES* sound like some fiendish and devious plot to horribly abuse them, doesn't it Shitgun? 

Yeah, so I guess you have a great point there, buddy. 

You, on the other hand, have brought up the topic of adolescent sexuality, (which you have inaccurately identified as "pedophilia"), not only in *this thread*, but in several other threads to which it had no relation whatsoever, indicating some apparent obsession with the topic. You have also said nothing as to my other views on youth rights, (including student rights, even though I responded to you in a thread about student rights with a summary of several Supreme Court cases on the subject, and I saw that you looked at it yesterday), indicating some *unique obsession* with this topic. 

What does that indicate to us? That you're a vigilant defender of adolescents from sexual abuse? Mmkay.


----------



## Agnapostate (Dec 22, 2008)

NOBama said:


>



Hmmm...so a person has taken an innocent image of Calvin filling up a water balloon to throw at Hobbes, (though he failed), and has instead displayed an image of a 6 year old child urinating. 

...

Quite the defender of "children" you are. Tell me, have you and Congressman Foley drafted any legislation together on the matter?


----------



## Shogun (Dec 22, 2008)

Agnapostate said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You've posted that same tired shit numerous times and no one is buying it.  It's why you see images made just for you like the one above.  The entire premise of your opinion is fucking BEYOND retarded.  And, read this sentence very slowly, NO ONE IS FOOLED BY YOUR PEDERASTIC FUCKING MOTIVATION FOR HIDING BEHIND THE GUISE OF "CHILD RIGHTS".  Did you let that sink into your fucking head?  Read it again.  And stay the fuck out of conversations that have to do with children, you creepy fuck.


----------



## Agnapostate (Dec 22, 2008)

Shogun said:


> You've posted that same tired shit numerous times and no one is buying it.  It's why you see images made just for you like the one above.  The entire premise of your opinion is fucking BEYOND retarded.  And, read this sentence very slowly, NO ONE IS FOOLED BY YOUR PEDERASTIC FUCKING MOTIVATION FOR HIDING BEHIND THE GUISE OF "CHILD RIGHTS".  Did you let that sink into your fucking head?  Read it again.  And stay the fuck out of conversations that have to do with children, you creepy fuck.





I see your aggravation is increasing as we move closer to identifying your actual motives here. 

I also see that we've shifted from "pedophiliac" to "pederastic." You likely don't understand the distinction between the two terms, and it is that profound ignorance that has allowed you to appear blatantly stupid to people who are aware of the distinction and proper terminology. 

I will post in this playlist discussion thread if I want to. Deal with it, Shitgun.


----------



## NOBama (Dec 22, 2008)

Agnapostate said:


> Deal with it


----------



## Shogun (Dec 22, 2008)

A distinction between the terms doesn't validate your sick fucking fixation, dude.  NO one cared what nomenclature excuses you tried to hide behind LAST week either.  Like I said, you are not collecting buddies here with your barely hidden child fixation.  By all means, post in child threads until I troll the fuck out of them and get the thread locked and deleted, you sick fuck.  Point in case:  YOU bringing up DISNEY CHILDREN PROGRAMMING?


YUK.  for real.  Take your child lusting ass back to peewee's playhouse, motherfucker.


----------



## Agnapostate (Dec 22, 2008)

NOBama said:


>



Please keep your collection between yourself and the family dog, Hoe-llama. 



Shogun said:


> A distinction between the terms doesn't validate your sick fucking fixation, dude.  NO one cared what nomenclature excuses you tried to hide behind LAST week either.  Like I said, you are not collecting buddies here with your barely hidden child fixation.  By all means, post in child threads until I troll the fuck out of them and get the thread locked and deleted, you sick fuck.  Point in case:  YOU bringing up DISNEY CHILDREN PROGRAMMING?
> 
> YUK.  for real.  Take your child lusting ass back to peewee's playhouse, motherfucker.



I believe we have seen which of us brings an unrelated topic to a separate thread in order to foster discussion of his favorite topic...disappointing, but not unexpected. Your particular paraphilia is not customarily considered to be curable, so your obsession is not unexpected. 

One might think you're not advocating a particularly commendable example for children and youth yourself, considering your display of the effects of hard drug usage...

Shitgun, *there you go again*!


----------



## Shogun (Dec 22, 2008)

Those 2 dollar words are pretty and all but they just don't rub the sticnk off of your previous quotable gems:


Agnopostate
*That being said, I would not have had an objection to a legitimately consensual relationship between a 13 year old female and a 44 year old man.*
http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...ps-pta-mom-boy-found-half-naked-in-car-2.html

So, again, spare me your dimestore psychology and take youre predator excuses somewhere else.


----------



## Agnapostate (Dec 22, 2008)

I see what your focus is on, and that troubles me. I wish you would focus on more constructive issues, but I understand that your paraphilia is not curable, and that you therefore have urges and compulsions to act the way you do. 

Again, Shitgun, your deliberate ignorance of other youth issues and focus on one in particular is troubling. But if you believe that granting youth political and economic power and the right to bear arms and join the military is a setup to a devious plot to predate, that is your prerogative.

But it's not that of the rational, merely of the feeble-minded.


----------



## NOBama (Dec 22, 2008)

Shogun, I hope you don't mind that I borrowed your Dragon... but it was for a good cause ​


----------



## Shogun (Dec 22, 2008)

Agnapostate said:


> I see what your focus is on, and that troubles me. I wish you would focus on more constructive issues, but I understand that your paraphilia is not curable, and that you therefore have urges and compulsions to act the way you do.
> 
> Again, Shitgun, your deliberate ignorance of other youth issues and focus on one in particular is troubling. But if you believe that granting youth political and economic power and the right to bear arms and join the military is a setup to a devious plot to predate, that is your prerogative.
> 
> But it's not that of the rational, merely of the feeble-minded.



i'm not the one making comments validating sexual intercourse between a 13 year old and a 44 year old, dude.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 22, 2008)

NOBama said:


> Shogun, I hope you don't mind that I borrowed your Dragon... but it was for a good cause ​



THAT is fucking HILARIOUS!

HA!





bravo!


----------



## Agnapostate (Dec 22, 2008)

NOBama said:


> Shogun, I hope you don't mind that I borrowed your Dragon... but it was for a good cause ​



Please keep your coprophilia to yourself. 

And Julian the Apostate would have utterly annihilated that little lizard. 



Shogun said:


> i'm not the one making comments validating sexual intercourse between a 13 year old and a 44 year old, dude.



I'm not the one focusing on one youth sexual topic to the exclusion of other youth-related topics. The fact that you are concerns me.  

Tell me, do you call all supporters of the legality of gay marriage "sodomites"?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 22, 2008)

NOBama said:


>



NOBama, you are naughty with your artwork! Gee someone has a lot of balls.  Hehehe.


----------



## Agnapostate (Dec 22, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> NOBama, you are naughty with your artwork! *Gee someone has a lot of balls.*  Hehehe.



Please don't tempt him into posting any more of his personal photo album.


----------



## catzmeow (Dec 24, 2008)

Angel Heart said:


> 9 yr old and good music don't generally go together. It's about what's pop. Pop right now is Disney's music.



I disagree.  My kids have pretty decent taste in music because they've been listening to good stuff since they were itty bitty.  And, we never listened to that crap.


----------



## Silence (Dec 24, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> We decided to give our daughter an MP3 player loaded with some age appropriate songs for her birthday.
> 
> I hope this doesn't cost me a fortune.
> 
> Any good songs out there?  She loves all varieties except rap.  And of course no Madonna songs.  She's been banned in my house.



Pretty much any song by Kelly Clarkson would be kid friendly except maybe her last single Never Again which has a line "I hope when you're in bed with her, you think of me" 

Also Demi Lovato has a CD out which is actually REALLY good and she's a Disney artist...It's Pop/Rock style but no bad language or sexual overtones.  

Also Taylor Swift's two CDs are REALLY REALLY good!  If you buy the entire albums it's probably cheaper than piecemeal one single at a time.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tuatara (Dec 25, 2008)

When I was 9, I was listening to the Beatles. Their music is ageless and timeless


----------



## Battleborne (Jan 17, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> We decided to give our daughter an MP3 player loaded with some age appropriate songs for her birthday.
> 
> I hope this doesn't cost me a fortune.
> 
> Any good songs out there?  She loves all varieties except rap.  And of course no Madonna songs.  She's been banned in my house.



HellYeah...Gretchen Wilson will do nicely!
Damn ya must make 15 posts before posting urls..what kinda cheapo operation is this...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 17, 2009)

Battleborne said:


> HellYeah...Gretchen Wilson will do nicely!
> Damn ya must make 15 posts before posting urls..what kinda cheapo operation is this...



Are you a cowboy?  I just love cowboys!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 17, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> We decided to give our daughter an MP3 player loaded with some age appropriate songs for her birthday.
> 
> I hope this doesn't cost me a fortune.
> 
> Any good songs out there?  She loves all varieties except rap.  And of course no Madonna songs.  She's been banned in my house.




I didn't read through all the posts so if some of this has already been posted, sorry for the duplicate. 

My almost 12 yr old and my special needs 15 yr old also received ipods for Christmas.  They are hand-me-downs from my oldest.  Regifting is wonderful!

Anyway, my oldest went through her library and deleted all things inappropriate (my oldest is in college and has her own laptop), as her old library is still on our desktop and that's what the two youngest kids use.  Here are some songs on my youngest's ipod:

100 years - five for Fighting
1234 - Feist
23 days - SHeDAISY
A change would do  you good - Sheryl Crow
A Day Late - Anberlin
All American Girl - Sarah McLachlan
All Star - Smash Mouth
Angel - The Corrs
Because We Can - Fatboy Slim
Bittersweet Symphone - The Verve
Borrowed Heaven - The Corrs
Boston - Augustana
Breath (2am) - Anna Nalick
Centry Tree - Camp Soundtrack
Crank That - Soulja Boy
Dance, Dance - Fall Out Boy
Dusk and Summer, Stolen - Dashboard Confessional
Everythings Magic - Angels and Airwaves
Face Down - Red Jumpsuit Apparatus
Fair - Remy Zero
Far Away, If Everyone Cared - Nickelback
How to Save a Life - The Fray
I Want It That Way - Backstreet Boys
Kiss Me - Sixpence Non the Richer
Life for Love, Minstrel Boys, Gasoline, No More Stones  - Enter the Haggis
Miss Independent - Kelly Clarkson
One Week - Barenaked Ladies
Ride With Me - The Vines
Say - John Mayer 
Shake It - Metro Station
Thank You - Dido
The Ketchup Song (Asereje) - Las Ketchup
The Real Thing - Bo Bice
There She Goes - The Corrs
Walking In Memphis - March Cohn (he's married to Elizabeth Vargas.  He's the musician who got carjacked a few years back)
Wonderwall - Oasis
Zombie - The Cranberries

Any early Beatles, Beach Boys and the like - you can't go wrong with them.  Even the Monkees - lol.  Oh, and I love Hanson.  Yes, Mmmbop Hanson.  There's the Disney crowd of Hannah Montana, Jonas Bros, Hillary Duff, Camp Rock soundtrack.  Oh and Raven Simone.  She's good.  All I know is music is subjective, no matter what your age.  And a bigger ipod that they can grow into with the space to add more songs is better than a smaller one that they quickly outgrow.  We got my oldest her first one 2 1/2 yrs ago for her 16th bday.  1gb.  She outgrew in very quickly.  So we went halvsies w/her on a refurbished 2gb.  She outgrew that as well and she decided to purchase a new 4gb nano.  So that's how we re-gifted her old ones.  

itunes usually lists a song as 'explicit' or 'clean', if the song calls for it.  Usually, but not always.  I don't like how you can only listen to a 30 second clip of a song on itunes or amazon so if I find something I like I usually go to Lastfm.com.  You can listen to the whole song, which is the best way to decide if it's appropriate.  One man's appropriate is another man's inappropriate.  I think you can buy them off of this site as well.  You can also do a Youtube search of the song and if there's a video for it you can hear the whole song.

My youngest wants me to check out a song called 'Hot and Cold'.  Apparently it only has the F-word once in it!   She heard it off of some other kid's ipod. Uh, no.  I check out all songs b/4 letting them buy something.  

OT but relevant, I also find that the movie ratings are crap.  Hollywood has let this whole 'ratings' things go to the dogs, if you ask me.  Before considering even a PG movie like Marley and Me (I wouldn't take a 9 year old to see it) check out this site.  Kids-In-Mind: Movie Ratings That Actually Work  It rates movies by sex/nudity, violence/gore, and profanity on a 1-10 scale.  It gives detailed descriptions of every instance in the movie where these things occur.  It's a great reference site for parents.  I use it all the time.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks ZB for that extended list.  Yeah, my little is so sweet she thinks "stupid" is a bad word.  LOL!  

Yeah, those movie ratings are worthless.  I just looked up "Marley & Me" and though it is rated PG -- there is a note for suggestive content and language.  I guess we're stuck with movies with G ratings or going back to the oldies.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 17, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Thanks ZB for that extended list.  Yeah, my little is so sweet she thinks "stupid" is a bad word.  LOL!
> 
> Yeah, those movie ratings are worthless.  I just looked up "Marley & Me" and though it is rated PG -- there is a note for suggestive content and language.  I guess we're stuck with movies with G ratings or going back to the oldies.



Is she in 4th grade?  I found that when they went into 5th grade, everything changed.  There's always kids that have older siblings and they freely pass along all language and information they've learned from them.   

Check out Marley and Me on that website - yeah, there was a lot of suggestive content and language (for a PG rating).  I wish I had looked it up before taking my two youngest.  

Oh I forgot, the songs from the Freaky Friday soundtrack are really good.  I even have some of them on my ipod!


----------



## elvis (Jan 17, 2009)

Elvis 56


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 18, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> Is she in 4th grade?  I found that when they went into 5th grade, everything changed.  There's always kids that have older siblings and they freely pass along all language and information they've learned from them.
> 
> Check out Marley and Me on that website - yeah, there was a lot of suggestive content and language (for a PG rating).  I wish I had looked it up before taking my two youngest.
> 
> Oh I forgot, the songs from the Freaky Friday soundtrack are really good.  I even have some of them on my ipod!



Oooh, I remember watching Freaky Friday as a kid.  Thanks for tip!  I'll be using the songs as bribes/rewards.  

Yeah, but she's a young 4th grader.  I try to keep her informed on the things that matter so that she doesn't think that the other kids have information that is good/important.  She's the oldest, so I'm the information source for now.   

I'm going to check out the Marley & Me website.  My daughter had read the book a few months ago in anticipation of the movie, but I'm not sure if the movie is for her.  We'll see.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 19, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Oooh, I remember watching Freaky Friday as a kid.  Thanks for tip!  I'll be using the songs as bribes/rewards.
> 
> Yeah, but she's a young 4th grader.  I try to keep her informed on the things that matter so that she doesn't think that the other kids have information that is good/important.  She's the oldest, so I'm the information source for now.
> 
> I'm going to check out the Marley & Me website.  My daughter had read the book a few months ago in anticipation of the movie, but I'm not sure if the movie is for her.  We'll see.




Which one?  The original with Haley Mills (loved it), the 1st remake with Jodi Foster (lame) or the most recent with Lindsey Lohan and Jamie Lee Curtis (fantastic!).  It's the last one that has the great soundtrack.

As for Marely and Me - - PC don't take your daughter, she's  too young imo.  Sex is mentioned at least a dozen times in it and although it is between a married couple it's just not appropriate for a 9 yr old.  Dialogue like 'there's a naked woman waiting for you on your bed'; 'we haven't had sex since . . .'; references to 'getting laid'; Jennifer Aniston's character takes her dress off (you only see her from the shoulders up but the implication that she is naked is clear) then jumps into a pool.  Owen Wilson then takes his shirt and pants off and jumps in after her.  They're on vacation in Ireland and in a B&B w/twin beds in a room surrounded with religious pics and stuff. She sits on the bed, it squeaks.  You know what will happen.  He gets in w/her and the bed starts squeaking as they pan up to the religious pic above the bed.  Stuff like that runs throughout the movie off and on.  Also language -- asshole, sob, possible shit (can't remember).  That kids-in-mind website will give you every reference of sex/nudity/ language/ gore/ violence in the movie.  They're specifc about language too.  Scattegorical terms, religious terms, etc.  It's a great site.

Anyway, like I said for a PG rating it sure didn't fit the bill for me.  We're trying for 'Hotel for Dogs' later today.  I checked it out and it seems ok.  We'll see.  I just think they've lowered the bar so much in Hollywood.  Most PG-13 movies would have received an R rating if they were made pre PG-13 days (yeah, I know that seems like a duh statement but you know what I mean!) .  Anything-for-a-buck Hollywood makes a parent's job harder if you ask me!


----------



## HelloDollyLlama (Jan 19, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> You're not coming within 10 feet of my daughter!  LOL! BTW, some of that heavy metal stuff has been used to torture people.  Ha ha.



I guess Spinal Tap's "Lick My Love Pump" is out, then.


----------



## KittenKoder (Jan 19, 2009)

OP: Marylin Manson, all of his albums.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 19, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> Which one?  The original with Haley Mills (loved it), the 1st remake with Jodi Foster (lame) or the most recent with Lindsey Lohan and Jamie Lee Curtis (fantastic!).  It's the last one that has the great soundtrack.
> 
> As for Marely and Me - - PC don't take your daughter, she's  too young imo.  Sex is mentioned at least a dozen times in it and although it is between a married couple it's just not appropriate for a 9 yr old.  Dialogue like 'there's a naked woman waiting for you on your bed'; 'we haven't had sex since . . .'; references to 'getting laid'; Jennifer Aniston's character takes her dress off (you only see her from the shoulders up but the implication that she is naked is clear) then jumps into a pool.  Owen Wilson then takes his shirt and pants off and jumps in after her.  They're on vacation in Ireland and in a B&B w/twin beds in a room surrounded with religious pics and stuff. She sits on the bed, it squeaks.  You know what will happen.  He gets in w/her and the bed starts squeaking as they pan up to the religious pic above the bed.  Stuff like that runs throughout the movie off and on.  Also language -- asshole, sob, possible shit (can't remember).  That kids-in-mind website will give you every reference of sex/nudity/ language/ gore/ violence in the movie.  They're specifc about language too.  Scattegorical terms, religious terms, etc.  It's a great site.
> 
> Anyway, like I said for a PG rating it sure didn't fit the bill for me.  We're trying for 'Hotel for Dogs' later today.  I checked it out and it seems ok.  We'll see.  I just think they've lowered the bar so much in Hollywood.  Most PG-13 movies would have received an R rating if they were made pre PG-13 days (yeah, I know that seems like a duh statement but you know what I mean!) .  Anything-for-a-buck Hollywood makes a parent's job harder if you ask me!



ZB-- thanks so much for the warning.  That's why we never take the kids to any movies without reading reviews.

Here are two sources that we use:

Plugged In Online 

Dove Family Approved Videos, Movies & Video Games (religious)

I am angry that they would give a PG rating to Marley and Me.  It's not accurate.  From your review and others, I wouldn't even want to watch the movie.

I think the Freaky Friday I saw was the one with Jamie Lee Curtis.  I really liked the book as a kid.  Maybe I'll get the new Freaky Friday on Netlfix and watch it with the kids.  

Hollywood for the most part is anti-family, imo.  We have TMC and my husband tapes the oldies like Arsenic and Old Lace for the kids.  The other day was Cary Grant's birthday and they did a tribute.   Huck Finn will be aired on Saturday.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 19, 2009)

All the Disney stuff is great, but I would add to that the soundtracks from the animated movies always have fun songs that kids love. I used to listen Beauty and the Beast, Aladdin, Lion King and Pocahontas nonstop.


----------



## midcan5 (Jan 21, 2009)

Great Americana.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHR9uJLS3XA]YouTube - Pete Seeger - Abiyoyo[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Pete-Seegers-Greatest-Hits-Seeger/dp/B000063WD4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1232557035&sr=1-3]Amazon.com: Pete Seeger's Greatest Hits: Pete Seeger: Music[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/American-Favorite-Ballads-Vol-1/dp/B000067URK/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1232557035&sr=1-5]Amazon.com: American Favorite Ballads, Vol. 1: Pete Seeger: Music[/ame]

Add these - Folk is my personal favorite.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Very-Best-Peter-Paul-Mary/dp/B0009YA39U/ref=pd_sim_m_3[/ame]


http://www.usmessageboard.com/music/67826-a-truly-great-american-pete.html


----------

